
Far.vim – Find and Replace - brooth
https://github.com/brooth/far.vim
======
softinio
I am not sure what the benefit of this considering vim has this feature
already baked in:

[http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Search_and_replace](http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Search_and_replace)

~~~
brooth
I believe there is no plugin that does something that can't be done within
vim. Secondly, :substitute works inside one buffer but it becomes really
annoying if you need to replace text through many

